# SW US Photo Safari



## clee01l (Sep 2, 2012)

Beginning late next week, I am heading to Roswell New Mexico for the Bitter Lake NWF Dragonfly Festival.  Then I'll be making a Nature loop to Santa Fe, Canyon de Chelly and finally SE Arizona for some bird photos.  If anyone is in the area and wants to give me a shout, I'd be happy to connect if it's not too far out of my route or if you can convince me that where you are has nature worth making a detour.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Sep 2, 2012)

Have a ball Cletus!! How long re you on the road?
Of course we will ned to see some pictures or it didn't happen!!


----------



## clee01l (Sep 2, 2012)

I'll be traveling by car for a fortnight.  Photos will be forthcoming!  Unfortunately my ancient Laptop may not be up to both LR4 and my D800 NEFs. And the NEFs suck all the memory out of my iPad.  So photos might not show up until I return.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Sep 2, 2012)

Too bad our timing is off. I am leaving October 2 and will hit Great Sand Dunes, Valley of the Gods, Sedona, Scottsdale, Joshua Tree, ... I will be out for a fortnight and a half...
Last year, I did a similar loop to yours. 

Don't miss White Sands...


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 3, 2012)

Have a great trip!


----------



## Replytoken (Sep 4, 2012)

clee01l said:


> Beginning late next week, I am heading to Roswell New Mexico for the Bitter Lake NWF Dragonfly Festival.  Then I'll be making a Nature loop to Santa Fe, Canyon de Chelly and finally SE Arizona for some bird photos.



Cletus,

Will you be stopping at Bosque del Apache National Wildlife Refuge?  It is supposed to be a bird photographer's paradise!

--Ken


----------



## clee01l (Sep 4, 2012)

It was on my earlier agenda.  But after some research, it appears the timing of my trip is off. The fall migrants will not have arrived and the summer residents have left.  Still I may pass thru there on my return leg back to Texas.


----------



## Replytoken (Sep 4, 2012)

clee01l said:


> It was on my earlier agenda. But after some research, it appears the timing of my trip is off. The fall migrants will not have arrived and the summer residents have left. Still I may pass thru there on my return leg back to Texas.



I understand.  It is often an issue with my trips.  I hear that the green chili cheesburgers are legendary there.  Report back if you have one! 

Have a fun and safe trip,

--Ken


----------



## clee01l (Sep 4, 2012)

Replytoken said:


> ...  I hear that the green chili cheesburgers are legendary there...
> 
> --Ken


Any particular establishment?  Or does everyone sell them?  Is this in Socorro or further south in the more notorious Hatch,NM?  The Hatch Chili Festival was this past weekend.  Another event where my trip timing is off.


----------



## Replytoken (Sep 4, 2012)

clee01l said:


> Any particular establishment? Or does everyone sell them? Is this in Socorro or further south in the more notorious Hatch,NM? The Hatch Chili Festival was this past weekend. Another event where my trip timing is off.



While it is my understanding that green chili peppers are to New Mexico as grapes are to the Napa Valley, I have been told that the place for a green chili cheesburger is at the Owl Bar & Cafe in San Antonio, NM.  I am sure that there are other great food joints for these burgers, but they are the most famous.

Happy trails,

--Ken


----------



## clee01l (Oct 2, 2012)

Kiwigeoff said:


> Have a ball Cletus!! How long re you on the road?
> Of course we will need to see some pictures or it didn't happen!!


Well,  I brought home nearly 1500 photos.  One of the highlights were hummingbirds in several locations.  The photostream link below represents a work in progress.  So Geoff, it did happen.


https://www.icloud.com/photostream/#A85oqs3qqn5dh


----------



## Brad Snyder (Oct 2, 2012)

......


----------



## kaymann (Oct 3, 2012)

You have to hit Medera Canyon, Siera Vista and Patagonia Lake a lot lifer birds in a very close proximity.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Oct 3, 2012)

Nice work there Cletus!!:nod:


----------



## LouieSherwin (Oct 3, 2012)

Nice pictures Cetus, There are several species that I have never seen before. Especially the one with the blue brest. Beautiful.

-louie


----------



## clee01l (Oct 3, 2012)

LouieSherwin said:


> Nice pictures Cetus, There are several species that I have never seen before. Especially the one with the blue brest. Beautiful.
> 
> -louie


The hummer with the blue breast and red beak is the Broad-billed Hummingbird.  It was a first for me too.  Most of the birds in the photos are female or juvenile male Rufous HB. Most of the males had migrated through ahead of the females.


----------



## clee01l (Oct 3, 2012)

kaymann said:


> You have to hit Medera Canyon, Siera Vista and Patagonia Lake a lot lifer birds in a very close proximity.


I stayed two nights in Sierra Vista but did not get to Madeira Canyon or Patagonia Lake.  I would have liked to have had your advice before I planned my trip.


----------



## kaymann (Oct 3, 2012)

Sorry I just "discovered" the beauty of the "What's New?" tap and saw your post I did not see your original post date... sorry again...


----------



## clee01l (Oct 3, 2012)

kaymann said:


> Sorry I just "discovered" the beauty of the "What's New?" tap and saw your post I did not see your original post date... sorry again...


I know now that there will be more trips to SE-AZ​


----------



## yorkiemom (Oct 3, 2012)

Sounds like a great trip! Hope we get to see some photos! Your hummingbirds are simply stunning!


----------



## Replytoken (Oct 4, 2012)

clee01l said:


> One of the highlights were hummingbirds in several locations.



Glad to hear you enjoyed your trip.  Those little little guys and gals are often a true test of your photographic skills.  I burn more bytes on them trying to get a few keepers than I do on most subjects!

--Ken


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 6, 2012)

Great job Clee!


----------

